
The thriving unregulated market for human body parts - diyseguy
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-bodies-brokers/
======
diyseguy
Just in time for Halloween:

“Some funeral home directors are saying, ‘Cremation isn’t paying the bills
anymore, so let me see if I can help people harvest body parts.’”

